# Home Made Cages Or Toys?



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

I know a lot of people have made their own mice cages or treats. I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of Mice things they have made themselves or cages? 

I made my own cage from storage plastic boxes and mesh, and my mice seem really happy, but I'd love to go even bigger and was hoping to get some Ideas! 
I've seen one AMAZING cage, and I'm very jealous, so please help!

I also make a few things to keep them occupied. Like today, we made a hammock and a swing. This is quick and easy and we can throw them away when we're done. I was wondering if anyone makes stuff aswell as buys them? 
We're learning to make chewy bars for mice at college, like out of seeds and such and baking them into bars  

So mice cage pictures would be awesome  I say mice, because hamster cages sometimes have too big spacing in the bars


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i started a thread similar to this when i first started its called home made toys for small pets, all my pic's are on there i haven't any on this comp or i would put them on again, sorry


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

My biggest home made cage - it's almost the size of a Freddy 2 but my tiny mice can't escape from it 























































As for toys, I've not made too many of my own but I love finding ordinary household things that double as toys


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you want ordinary cage pictures too, or just home made cages?


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

To be honest, I just want Mice cages! Everyone Has hamsters and most cages will allow our mice straight out! Stupid bars. So anything that we can look at for our mice would be great  

Andd, what size box is that! and where did you get it! That's what we've done for our mice, but its longer instead of higher and I'd love a high on to put levels in. We can only find low ones that are long but not long and high? We've been looking everywhere for one a similar size to yours! How many mice do you have? 

 

My girlfriend just made a swing using a cat toy and toilet tubing, and they've never had a swing before, but they love it! they fight over who gets their head in and they they sit inside while the others ram into it...Cute  

Any more?!


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

How did you cut the holes in the side of the cage too? We really struggled cutting holes in the roof and such to add mesh, and how did you get the holes for cable ties? We could not do it! 

Clever you


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

I've found an 82 Litre tank that is : 

75x38x41CM (LxWxD)

Is this big enough for 5+ mice (This is the amount we want so need a big cage ready for when we do buy them. If this is enough for five, how many mice do you think could fit in it? And if it is not big enough, what litre or size should I look for? 

Thanks. Sizing confuses me.

Edit: Also found a 80x40x42cm. which is 110 litres.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The box is the largest SAMLA box from Ikea, the hole for the mesh and the holes for the cable tidies were made using a soldering iron. It's holding a group of 12 girls who are tiny and were able to escape from every cage I had. In total I have 52 mice and 3 ASFs (African Soft Furred Rats/multi mammate mice.) And a cat 

The 80 x 40 x 42 box is better suited to 5 mice than the tank you listed. If you change the sizes to inches (divide the size in cm by 2.5, it will give you the rough number of inches) and go to here it will give you an idea as to how many mice a cage can hold Mouse Cage Calculator Just bear in mind that you round down whatever number it says (6.9 = 6 mice etc.)

Here are some of my cages - all of them are hamster cages. You can adapt most of them by using cable tidies to attach mesh if the mice are able to get through the bars too easily.
Spookie, Tizzy, Fizzy and Izzy's nice new Jack 72 set up. 




































Some of my older set-ups:

Cage on the bottom is for a single elderly boy, the one on top is a home made cage for a boy who didn't like large spaces :lol:









The group of boys freddy 2 









The girls fun area leon (used to house 2 girls and their babies until they could go into the freddy 2's)








This cage is one of only a handful designed for mice - the bar spacing is only 7mm.

Some old and some new set-ups:

My original perfecto tank:

















The FOP Dixie used as a temporary home:









Charlie's original 2 tier Imac fantasy. You can't see the maze inside the ground floor (I used the top of the original habitrail maze and placed it inside the cage. He still loves it!) Unfortunately he is now living on a single tiered one because he is just too frail to climb anything anymore.









A Freddy 2 which homes 4 boys.









A Cricetti 16 which is home to a 2 year old with athritis (sp.!) it has loads of boxes and tubes in the base.









A rather bare Cricetti 15 for 5 boys (still trying to add more to it but they keep squabbling )









An HH - home to 2 neutered boys and their 4 girlfriends  You can't see the boxes and tubes and construction toys in the base that they love to play in though 









A Freddy 2 home to 4 aging girls who seem to be developing tumours 








Close ups of some of the cage:

















Another 2 tier imac fantasy:








Floor 1:








Floor 2:









Indiana's Savic Cambridge (single boy residence):









A cupboard converted into a suitable home for 3 ASF rats/multimammate mice (not sure if you can see their plastic dolls house in the corner?):

































Another Imac fantasy, houses 1 boy mouse and will soon have another level added (although Percy doesn't mind the wait, he was living in a shoe box when i got him!):









Pop's Gabber Lux:









A Gabber Rex used to temporary house a group of tiny girls:



































And the gameboy mice finally got some ropes!!


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow...I'm so jealous! I wish I had that many mice! I was thinking of breeding, because I have like four cages, but I know I'd need to give more time than I can right now, so I pushed that idea to the back of my mind ><

We have a new mouse now, Willow. She's tiny <3

Gahh, your cages are awesome. I love the plastic one. I stole the mesh in the side idea from you, and used cage ties to keep it together. I'm also gonna build a soldering Iron, just incase. We have a Tall cage with three levels and a ground floor. It fits two dog toys, cats toys, two wheels, three ladders, a climbing wall (Made from a sheet of grease proof kitchen thingies, but we stick it to the wall using cable ties and they run up and down it like spider man!) 

I've been taking pictures since last night, off all the other parts and such. We also have a rope with a bell and threaded fruit on and our newest family member can reach, so she waits until the others pull it down and takes it from them, shes so funny. Oh, we also have a tunnel and two beds and a climbing frame! It's really big, bigger than the others i mentioned. Its...80 x 38 x 48? Or 48x38.

I never thought to remesh cages! that would save so much effort in buying them aha. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are all amazing..

So here is mine for my boys..

when I was putting mine together..


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We have the same tunnel as you! Our Lavender keeps taking hay into the middle part and sleeping with food. The others just run over her and she just lies there! Silly mousey. 

I like how you have added on to the normal tank... Thats one of the reasons i dont like tanks, because id like to add more and you normally cant, but yours is too cool


----------

